# Moon Over Green Bay



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

This is from ESPN.Com

According to Tony Dungey this is why Moss mooned the stands....

....Just having a little fun with the boys," Moss told a Fox reporter as he left the field. "I hope I don't get in trouble by it, but if I do I'll take the heat."
Moss, making $5 million this season, declined comment Monday.
Vikings coach Mike Tice said he spoke Monday with Art Shell, executive director of the players' association.
"The league has called me," Tice said. "I didn't see it until last night."
Tice added he always thought of Green Bay fans as having "a tremendous amount of class" but that he didn't think they acted that way Sunday.
coach Tony Dungy said he saw Moss' action and, "I thought it was kind of humorous."
"It's not the kind of thing you want to see on national TV, but I understand what it was all about," he said.
"Anyone who has played in the NFC Central knows what that's about. The fans in Green Bay have a tradition in the parking lot after the game where they moon the visiting team's bus," he said. "It's kind of a unique sendoff."
"I had seen it seven times because when I was with the Vikings, we lost to them seven times up there," he said.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

With this explanation....now it really is funny.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Theres an image, a bunch of liquored up, hairy a**ed sconnys facing the bus!! :x

The moon job is one thing, but the butt-wiping on the goal post was just uncalled for!! :-?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is unique! And 20 years ago I would have thought it was funny but 
now I am showing my age!! Oh, well!! It helps to define what we used to call a dumb jock but now is defined as a spoiled little brat rich boy athlete!! Next time give him the paddle instead of a fine!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I hate to say it, but I now find it pretty damn funny!

I need to be in Lambeau for next seasons game, I want to moon the Vikes bus too !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I heard that earlier in the day.....and i find it even more hilarious now!!!

It was all in good humor. If Joe Buck (loser) has a problem with it maybe he should start watching some of those commercials that air during games...or better yet, some of the programs fox shows....gimmee a frickin break.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Anybody who has ever been part of a rivalry, and I don't care what level, understands what Moss did. I'm not saying I agree with it or promote it, but I certainly understand it.

At least the Vikes won!! Now we'll get spanked in Philly...


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Wow, watched ESPN and the media is frickin' eating this up like the last slice of Pizza!! Unreal, I got a huge kick out of Dungy who understands the rivalry and bus moon but I can't believe Michael Irvin who has been busted with cocaine and a hooker bashing Moss. Look in the Mirror Irvin!! and what about some of your old team mates?? Then there is Ditka, Viking hater since the 60's, there isn't much about football that he likes anymore period!! They talk about the disrespect Moss showed towards his team mates and when Matt Birk responded he said it was no big deal and no one even cares on the team. Like Moss or hate him, I'm glad he's a Viking and would be po'd if he was ever traded. Birk also mentioned that Faver can or always did the "throat slash" celebration and nothing was ever made of that, but the difference is he's Faver and Randy is Randy. Soooo true.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

This would not have been a big deal if the brawl in Detroit between the Pistons and the Pacers did not happen. To some degree America is getting a conscience, therefore growing weary of this behavior.

Making millions and acting as unprofessional as possible is the apparent norm nowadays.

Used to be big NBA fan too, now if I watch the finals they are lucky.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

I liked what Matt Birk said about the whole ordeal. He said the gesture Moss made was less of a deal than the throat slitting gesture Favre used to make. Then he said Brett is Brett and Randy is Randy, so Randy gets the heat. If anyone else would have done this it wouldn't have been a big deal.

Everyone is looking for a reason to be upset at Moss and this is it. If you can't understand why he did it and understand the rivalry around the two teams that lead to it than you have no sense of humor and ingnorant.

Which probably means you're a packer fan. :run:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Brett was fined and the league abolished the throat cut. :eyeroll: Alot of publicity makes this Moss thing a big deal. I don't understand why. It's just a jerk being a jerk. Moss, Owens etc do this shtuff all the time. The league needs to focus on the class acts in the league instead of this stuff. What Moss did is really no big deal in his list of classless acts. He should have gotten his nuts cut for walking off the field early. :sniper:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hey Remmi, You wouldn't get to moon the bus, they only do that when the Pack wins!!!! :lol:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Why doesn't the media ever bring up the fact that when Moss catches a TD at home he always picks out a disabled kid to hand the ball to? I'll tell you why, because it is boring news. The Media loves to suck up the garbage because society stops what they are doing and watches. Sad but true.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Heck look who's doing all the talking on ESPN....

Ditka was called "Crazy Mike" when he was coaching New Orleans.

Micheal Ervin was as big a prima donna as any player out there except maybe Neon Deon....kind of tells you what the Cowboys were about.

During ESPN's "NFL Prime Time" show, announcer Chris Berman said, "Randy disgraced Lambeau Field with this and he disgraced himself."

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I still can't believe how holier than thou Michael Irvin has become. Did everyone just forget about all the crap he did throughout his career? At least Moss was never caught coked out of his mind in a crackhouse with a prostitute. :roll:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

What Moss did was, is and always will be bad. There is NEVER an excuse for anyone to do that except Ken W. on a river in northern Saskatchewan!!!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Wrong province... :eyeroll:

Young and foolish just like Moss.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I was kidding about Ken. I will never agree that there is a place for what Moss did. For those of you that think it was justified because of what the fans do to the visitor's busses, I have two answers:
1) Why bring yourself to the low level of those fans.

2) If Moss is going to moon someone, then do it through the bus window as the team leaves, NOT ON NATIONAL TELEVISION!!!


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

HE DIDN'T MOON ANYONE....he spoofed it.

It was a joke. He didn't turn around grab his cheeto and tell the crowd to suck it for cripes sakes. Loosen up a little.

If Favre would have done that everyone would be laughing histerically.

Maybe for all you hipocrites out there they should make the cheerleaders were clothing that covers their body.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I'm a Vikings fan. But I know that Farve has too much class to do what Moss did. :eyeroll:

One raindrop at a time caused that mudslide in California this week.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

The Pack were arguing amungst themselves on the sideline, nope can't talk about that, it wasn't Moss, but every parent should still talk to their kids about it at home just like the Moss deal so what's the big dif??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

But the choke slash across the throat is OK??? I guess I don't get your logic. Brett Favre threw a punch at a Viking during that game, and has thrown punches at othe vikings that have picked him off, and that is less offensive and he has more class than a guy that interacts with a crowd has asked him where he is at. Give me a break. These guys are all idiots and anyone that thinks that these guys are role models is sadly mistaken. This discussion is like asking who is worse, John gasey or Jack the ripper. Brett favre is no better than any of these guys. Don't be fooled by the national medias love affair with Favre.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

> I'm a Vikings fan. But I know that Farve has too much class to do what Moss did.


Are you honestly going to say that Favre doing his throat slash has more class than Moss and his joke about mooning the fans. How does imitating a throat slash have more class than a joke???? I don't understand your logic.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Like he had too much class to do the throat slash?? Or get hooked on pain killers??

I love the rivalry effect Favre brings to the vikes/packers, but the class thing has been taken a little too far. He does some pretty crude shiat that gets thrown under the table....ie..always fighting and throwing punches that somehow never seem to get noticed.

Favre is a great player, no doubt, but you better get you story straight about him...he is no saint. :idiot:

Moss can be criticized for leaving the field with .02 seconds left....heck i think is was incredibly selfish....but the fake moon was just plain ol fun.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

dammit beavis...you both beat me too it :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

didn't realize i had been beaten as well

Ref, do you have a rebuttal?


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Faver is the "pure bread golden child" Madden called him the symbol of the NFL so he must be. Besides who else in the state of Wisconsin do they have to look up to? #1 waterfowler? :lol:


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Favre - like you guys said, great QB but he actually threw a punch in that little scuffle...nothing called or anything! You're telling me he doesn't get some sort of favortism....geez! Could you imagine if Moss would have done the same thing!

I like Favre, but I get sick and tired of certain guys that get the benefit of the doubt because of who they are...like Brett Favre...

Did you guys see that clip when Favre is chewing on the sideline (during an NFL game)...another great role model for our youngsters.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I did not see, hear nor read about the throat slash. At least I don't remember it. You are right about that not being acceptable either. I never said that Farve is a saint, but when I have watched him on the field and in interviews, he has been pretty classy. 
Lowering to someones else's level doesn't say much for an individual. How about looking up to somone and going in that direction. (I'm not necessaryily talking about Farve here either)


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

You Moss fans would lick the goal post that he wiped his a** on! uke:

Justifying ones bad behavior by pointing out someone elses is right about 3rd grade level mentality!! :eyeroll:

You know it's pretty friggin bad when a 7 year old points it out and comments how bad that makes the team look. 

Let the scoreboard do the talkin', not some overpayed wannabe humanbeings.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

> Justifying ones bad behavior by pointing out someone elses is right about 3rd grade level mentality!!


Hold Faver up to the mirror and all of a sudden he doesn't look so pretty and the next thing I know I'm a 3rd grader. :lol: If Faver had a 3rd grade mentality last sunday he maybe would have completed a pass to his own teammates for something new and then he could run for Gov. over there which I'm surprised he hasn't.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I wanna get between to hot chicks and moon the bus, sounds like a hell of a good laugh. :lol:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Nobody has EVER said Farve is a Saint, he is a competitor like many others who have a drive to be the best. He has MANY issues that have been very well publicized across the NFL. Otherwise, you queen fans would have never heard about them. The HUGE difference between MEN like Farve and holes like moss is that MEN like Farve try to get better and will even admit when they have done something bad. ie the throat slice thing that the NFL banned and FINED Farve for doing it. Holes like MOSS. IRVIN, OWENS and several other notable others think they're **** don't stink and have NO respect for anybody but themselves and that is why fans have issues with them. What Moss did on Sunday was nothing if it wasn't for his historic bs. If your coach and owner had ANY control over the team, it wouldn't happen. I hope he tries to pull his bs in Philly, Andy Reid will cut loose a hit man. We can only hope.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Just one major diff.- Favre grew out of it in one season, most likely the year they one the SuperBowl.

Seven years later you still have the same crap!! :eyeroll:

BTW I thought the throat slash was pretty stupid also.

Old school-it used to be the more money a man made he was held to a higher standard!! :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

hmm...no one talks about the time randy spends with sick kids or the balls he gives to kids after td's or the times he consoles his teamates after a bad play....etc

I don't know him personally, but this is my take. He is a very caring person and doesn't give a dung what people think. Sure he is cocky, but to be a special athlete u have to have a bit of that.

Randy doesn't ever talk about the good he does to cover the bad he does and i commend him for that. People are way too judgemental over what they see on sundays.....u do realize football is entertainment and he is an entertainer right??

And ESPN, FOX, CBS...etc......they are the definition of hipocrits. The show "playmakers"---damn neer a porno sometimes??? And focusing in on cheerleaders breast's when going to commercial....then to judge moss on his actions...look in the mirror.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

> Farve has too much class


This is what I was replying too. I actually think, if you read my post that they both are tools, the point being that neither one is a role model, they are over paid spoiled a-holes that don't know what it is like to work for a living, never said I was comparing he two. :eyeroll:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

It's only tues. and the whole thing is already old as far as I'm concerned. Moss rubbed the loss/a$$ in the fans face and they don't like it, get over it. Both teams will be done this time next week anyway. You can bet the entire pregame next week will have it on again and that's what half the problem is with the media hype. Tony Dungy is a class act all the way and he even thought it was hillarious what Moss did because he knows the rivalry between the two teams. It's almost to bad the rest of the league and media can't stay out of it. Moss is a difference maker on the field and that's why he is in the spotlight to begin with, the back-up tight end does it and who would care, that's what I don't like about it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

We need an emoticon for rump licking!! :lol: :jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Moss was actually trolling for Al Harris. He figured it was the only way he could stick with him. uke:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I can't wait to cheer on my new 2nd favorite team! GO EAGLES GO !!!


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

EAGLES EMBARRASS PACKERS 47-17 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Dec 5, 2004

PHILADELPHIA'S DONOVAN MCNABB THREW A 
CAREER-HIGH FIVE TOUCHDOWN PASSES IN THE FIRST HALF AND FINISHED 
WITH A TEAM-RECORD 464 YARDS PASSING.

HE LED THE EAGLES TO A 47-TO-17 VICTORY OVER THE GREEN BAY 
PACKERS TODAY.

BRIAN WESTBROOK HAD ELEVEN CATCHES FOR 156 YARDS AND THREE 
TOUCHDOWNS AND TERRELL OWENS CAUGHT EIGHT PASSES FOR 161 YARDS AND 
ONE SCORE.

MCNABB SET A TEAM RECORD BY COMPLETING HIS FIRST 14 PASSES AND 
FINISHED 32-OF-43.

MEANWHILE, BRETT FAVRE THREW TWO INTERCEPTIONS THAT LED TO 
PHILADELPHIA'S FIRST TWO SCORES.

The Pack really gave us some big shoes to fill with this performance. :lol: The last sentence is my Favreite. :wink:


----------

